# Spouse Visa



## anjana_2911 (Sep 10, 2008)

My husband is leaving for Abu Dhabi in November. I intend to join him when he leaves and henceforth be there with him. So I would like to know that what is the procedure to go along with my husband. Should I go on a visit visa and if so how to seek authentic information about it. Kindly provide assistance.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can accompany your husband on a visit visa. Once his residency permit is granted, he can then apply for a spouse visa for yourself. Your husband's company will be able to provide more information. In certain instances, the company will get their PRO to do all the running around for you!


----------



## anjana_2911 (Sep 10, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You can accompany your husband on a visit visa. Once his residency permit is granted, he can then apply for a spouse visa for yourself. Your husband's company will be able to provide more information. In certain instances, the company will get their PRO to do all the running around for you!


That comes as a semi-relief because how do I get a visit visa since I know no one who has a resident visa in UAE. So what would be the process, kindly forward me some links if possible.

Thanks,
Anjana


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

anjana_2911 said:


> That comes as a semi-relief because how do I get a visit visa since I know no one who has a resident visa in UAE. So what would be the process, kindly forward me some links if possible.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anjana


Depending on your nationality, you might be able to get a 30-day visa at the airport. Else, your airline will be able to arrange this for you for a fee. If you will be staying at a hotel when you first arrive, they will also be able to arrange this for you.


----------



## acassim (Aug 1, 2008)

anjana_2911 said:


> My husband is leaving for Abu Dhabi in November. I intend to join him when he leaves and henceforth be there with him. So I would like to know that what is the procedure to go along with my husband. Should I go on a visit visa and if so how to seek authentic information about it. Kindly provide assistance.


I was in a similar position when we arrived in January. I came in on a 30 day visit visa (which his company arranged) and then converted it to a spouse visa when his was stamped in his passport. I did not even have to leave the country when I converted the visa. There is an extra Dhs 500 charge for that though.


----------



## Mrman (Jul 14, 2008)

I suggest having your marriage cert attested by the UAE embassy in your home country before you leave for AD.


----------



## aanu77 (Nov 23, 2008)

you can contact air arabia or emirates and travel agencies they will help you.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Best is to ask the PRO (Public Relation Officer) of your husbands employer. They are sponsor your husbands visa and know the process for the spouse/dependents visas. 
The process varies depending on the location and the type of company.

Good luck 
L.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

If you are not eligible for a visa on arrival and if your husband got his residence he can easily sponsor you to have a Residence visa which can be done in one hour.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Are their agents who can get a marriage certificate attested by UAE Embassy in my home country? Also, help with related paperwork?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

maverick3981 said:


> Are their agents who can get a marriage certificate attested by UAE Embassy in my home country? Also, help with related paperwork?


The short answer is yes as my co. PRO used one. 
However, I don't have any contact details of the agency used right now and unfortunately the PRO is on leave now.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

I can wait


----------

